# Pale green bottle - Green coming off?!



## AllBottledUp (Jan 23, 2014)

ave this small pale green inkwell that a friend just gave to me to go with my first nice fountain pin. It is the same one as in my profile picture. I was washing it out and rinsing it and there seemed to be something on the outter surface so I used my fingernail to sort of scratch it off and upon closer inspection now it seems that where I used my fingernail to scratch it seems the pale green coloring has come off. I had always assumed the color was IN the glass. Not something added to the surface.

Also I am trying to date the bottle. I think it is an old Carter inkwell. The bottom on the inside is unlevel, the glass is wavy to the point where you can feel the wavyness, and there is a vertical seam from top to bottom and a horizontal seam almost right under the lip. I know mold seam marks help in identifying the age but have not seen seams like that.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi Ray, welcome.What I have to say is not good news and I hope I'm wrong.What it looks like to me is a modern TXMax kind of decorator bottle. Under the scrapes does the bottle look clear? It sound like a stained bottle and the stain is coming off. Best case scenario is it was a 30's or so bottle that someone stained to fool people. That's why it flakes off anyway.As for the seams, it looks machine made. Where the seam goes up to the lip, does it continue around the neck and go up, no matter how faintly and even if it's 90°s off?That's my gut feeling and I'd just thank your friend but try for something else if your interested. 1890-1930 inks are common and can be had cheap enough, not even a buck or two if you stumble across them.


----------



## AllBottledUp (Jan 24, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Hi Ray, welcome.What I have to say is not good news and I hope I'm wrong.What it looks like to me is a modern TXMax kind of decorator bottle. Under the scrapes does the bottle look clear? It sound like a stained bottle and the stain is coming off. Best case scenario is it was a 30's or so bottle that someone stained to fool people. That's why it flakes off anyway.As for the seams, it looks machine made. Where the seam goes up to the lip, does it continue around the neck and go up, no matter how faintly and even if it's 90°s off?That's my gut feeling and I'd just thank your friend but try for something else if your interested. 1890-1930 inks are common and can be had cheap enough, not even a buck or two if you stumble across them.


Yes, perfectly clear under the scratch marks. I have added new photos to my original post to show the seams and scratches.  I am not really worried about value. It only cost my friend fifty cents at a local thrift store   I was just looking for some sort of identification if possible. The top to bottom seam goes completely top to bottom 100%, there is another seam that goes horizontally just under the lip. I could show new pics but dont have them on a website so I cant attach by URL.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 24, 2014)

"I could show new pics but dont have them on a website so I cant attach by URL."Sure you can but I think that's straightened out, it's machine made.To do that just find the image link on the host site and use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button.Anyway, no further approval is needed for you. You can post away without waiting. That is set for two to discourage spam.


----------

